# I missed you



## BrohH

Can someone translate English to Tagalog - "I missed you"

thanks!


----------



## Qcumber

I'm pretty sure they say: Namis kita. / Miss kita.


----------



## LaFilipina

Namiss kita is in past tense like "I missed you".  Miss kita is more on the present tense - I miss you.  While I am missing you is Namimiss kita.


----------



## mataripis

hanap hanap na kita.


----------

